# My most memorable pax



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I picked him up at the airport and he gave me a good laugh. He said "Thank God the Feasting is not going on now and prices are normal". He was referring to the insane high surge Uber used to do in 2014-2016 era where Pax paid arm and leg. People Paid $50 just to go 3 mikes.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Most memorable ... I cannot legally speak in the forum about it...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Most memorable ... I cannot legally speak in the forum about it...


Must've had pushing for the cushion. It's ok, consent from her or him is fine and Legal as long as not drunk or minor. Confessions are fine you know.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

lol u jump too many conclusions


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> lol u jump too many conclusions


Oh man you're right my mind has become dirty lately


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

My mind is always dirty so which pax you smash


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

My most memorable pax is the last one I drop off.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Oh man you're right my mind has become dirty lately


This man need some milk!!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Sonny06 said:


> This man need some milk!!!


My milkshake brings the boys to the yard


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

My most memorable: the one that begged and pleaded for me to not call the cops, and then thanked me for not calling the cops before getting out of my car...

...THEN I called the cops.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I picked up a conventioneer one afternoon for an airport ride.
He was complaining about his stomach and feeling sick. On the highway he said we are gonne need to stop....
i was like stop as in end the ride or pull over. It was pull over. 
He has a handle bag that he takes w him as he half gets out of the car to puke. After he is done i ask him if he feels better which he does but he has
this bag of puke. He says what do you think i should do w it?
I was like well i think you get a bye on tossing it on the shoulder LOL. 
He gives me a $10 bill and is very apologetic. Im just glad he didnt
puke in the car and feels better.
He asks me if i like hersheys kisses
as used the bag they were in to 
contain the puke. 
Im diabetic but have 2 kids and ask him if they have any puke on em? 
He says no i got em out of the bag beforehand. 
I get this HUGE sealed bag of kisses he musta gotten free at a tradeshow. 
Hes saying im sorry all the time to
which i say dont worry about it im just glad you arent going to miss your flight. $20 tip in the app and the kisses weighed 5 lbs.
Ill take 8 of those everyday 😀😁😂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax are memorable in different ways.

One was a older lady that said a prayer everytime I drove on a yellow light (happend a lot that trip). Either that or smash the brakes. Your choice grandma 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Actually instead of my wiseass comment I left earlier I do have a memorable pax.

It was a woman and her young son. I pulled up at the house and she was being guided down the sidewalk by her son.

He also helps her in the car. As it turns out she is blind. But you wouldn’t know it by her attitude, she was funny and happier than most. Liked to talk.

I’m lucky to have sight, but wish I had half her outlook on life.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

My most memorable pax is a pretty young girl who was sleeping in my car and could not wake her up at her destination.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hard to say what was my most memorable PAX, several, good and bad come to mind. If anything driving Uber/Lyft produces some very memorable experiences.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Hard to say what was my most memorable PAX, several, good and bad come to mind. If anything driving Uber/Lyft produces some very memorable experiences.


It should be the lady who claimed you didn't pick her up twice. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The people coming to and from drug rehabilitation clinics were pretty memorable. Very long, quiet and somber rides, always late at night to and from odd locations. The two that I am thinking of both involved going from one rehab center to another, packing lots of bags, kind goodbyes and welcomes from center staff, and long highway miles in the dark. Neither caused any problems, nor did they tip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It should be the lady who claimed you didn't pick her up twice. :roflmao::roflmao:


She did come to mind, along with the one that took her shirt off with no bra on, then there was the older lady I picked up at the county jail. Then scantly dressed lady I picked up late at night and the cops pulled us over. Another lady I picked up at the hospital and did 180 mile round trip with her. Or the lady that kept trying to get me to have a drink with her and then tipped me in change and a gold ring.

I see a pattern, they are all ladies.

Oh and the lady I shuffled because she put the wrong address in and was on the phone yelling and screaming at me how Uber drivers are stupid and she just wants to go get some fried chicken. There was another lady I kind of shuffled, she was on the side of the road along with 3 police cars, as I pulled up on the other side of the road she tried to run to my car only to get tackled by the police. I waited out the timer as they cuffed her and shoved her in the back of the patrol car. Cancel - No Show.

I could go on, I have had some very memorable experiences doing this.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> She did come to mind, along with the one that took her shirt off with no bra on, then there was the older lady I picked up at the county jail. Then scantly dressed lady I picked up late at night and the cops pulled us over. Another lady I picked up at the hospital and did 180 mile round trip with her. Or the lady that kept trying to get me to have a drink with her and then tipped me in change and a gold ring.
> 
> I see a pattern, they are all ladies.
> 
> ...


Ladies love you so much including your new neighbor. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I picked him up at the airport and he gave me a good laugh. He said "Thank God the Feasting is not going on now and prices are normal". He was referring to the insane high surge Uber used to do in 2014-2016 era where Pax paid arm and leg. People Paid $50 just to go 3 mikes.


This was your most memorable?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> This was your most memorable?


Oh shoot actually it was upscale engineer that I picked up from luxury condos that asked if he can suck my dick once we arrived in front of his girlfriend's house. And another time a normal white man of late 40s or 50s asked me if I was sending the drug dealers to assassinate him. I kicked out both.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

@Ozzyoz you gotta learn to negotiate, you could of turned those offers into something you could of enjoyed. Maybe instead of oral he could of detailed your car and instead of drug assignations it could of been a baggy for an aftershift party. Never turn down a tip


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Oh shoot actually it was upscale engineer that I picked up from luxury condos that asked if he can suck my dick once we arrived in front of his girlfriend's house. And another time a normal white man of late 40s or 50s asked me if I was sending the drug dealers to assassinate him. I kicked out both.


Was he good?

Can I get his number?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Eco-Charles said:


> @Ozzyoz you gotta learn to negotiate, you could of turned those offers into something you could of enjoyed. Maybe instead of oral he could of detailed your car and instead of drug assignations it could of been a baggy for an aftershift party. Never turn down a tip


Foshizzle next time I'll get on it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mine was the repeat offender!

She was special, and I might still see her again in the future. She is booked for next Christmas!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Other than a couple of extremely attractive ladies my most memorable pax was a lady I picked up in the Hyde Park area of Chicago. Turns out she was a Chicago historian. As I drove her downtown she lectured me (as in tour guide) of the sites we passed on way downtown.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Most
Memorable are the ones that never took the ride but got a cancellation fee... especially the ones that chase or scream for me to stop! Oh wel


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> Other than a couple of extremely attractive ladies my most memorable pax was a lady I picked up in the Hyde Park area of Chicago. Turns out she was a Chicago historian. As I drove her downtown she lectured me (as in tour guide) of the sites we passed on way downtown.


I had a very good ride once with someone from the City Planning department. It was especially helpful because I was new to the city at the time. I've been able to use stuff she told me to impress tourists with my knowledge of the area.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The girl who accused me of rape, got herself arrested for lying to the police.

Thank you dash cameras...


----------

